# هـــندسة القـيمة (Value Engineering)



## محمد82 (6 يناير 2012)

*المهندسون الأفاضل و المهندسات الفُضليات
*


بما أني مقدم على اعداد مقترح (Proposal) في الهندسة القيمية في مجال تشييد البناء و من المعروف أن هناك القليل من هذه الأبحاث في هذا المجال فأنا ادعوكم بالمشاركة بوضع كتب أو أبحاث أو رسائل علمية للمساعدة في بلوة فكرة قابلة للتطبيق و ان شاء الله الفائدة تعم الجميع.

في انتظار تفاعلكم مع الموضوع.


----------



## محمد82 (7 يناير 2012)

52 زائر ولا يوجد رد واحد !


----------



## albosily (7 يناير 2012)

تواصل مع موقع
www.*alyousefi*.com
وان شاء تجد فيه ما يسرك


----------



## egycoins (7 يناير 2012)

اتفضل كورس باوربوينت في ال value engineering للدكتور عطية جمعة - الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة

http://www.4shared.com/office/yZXdyFWP/Value_Engineering__20_07_11_-_.html

أتمني يفيدك


----------



## محمد82 (8 يناير 2012)

شكرا لكم جزيلا

في الانتظار للمزيد من المشاركات


----------



## halatempo (14 نوفمبر 2012)

egycoins قال:


> اتفضل كورس باوربوينت في ال value engineering للدكتور عطية جمعة - الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة
> 
> Value Engineering 20 07 11 - EMPC05.ppt - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download
> 
> أتمني يفيدك


لو سمحت اللينك ده فيه باسورد يااريت تكتبه عشان نقدر نستفيد منه


----------



## nofal (14 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## fakkoor (19 نوفمبر 2012)

مشاهدة المرفق Value_Engineering_Program_Guide_for_Design_and_Construction_Vol_1.pdfمشاهدة المرفق Value_Engineering_Program_Guide_for_Design_and_Construction_Vol_1.pdf


----------



## النيوبرين (9 مارس 2015)

*أين الباسورد للملف؟؟؟؟؟*

*السلام عليكم 
*إخواتي الكرام أنا نزلت الملف ولكن لا استطيع الاستفادة منه لأنه يطلب باسورد لفتح المرفق؛برجاء وضع الباسورد لللأهمية القصوى وللتمكن من الاستفادة بمحتوى الكتاب 
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك في أعماركم وأعمالكم


egycoins قال:


> اتفضل كورس باوربوينت في ال value engineering للدكتور عطية جمعة - الجامعة الأمريكية بالقاهرة
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/office/yZXdyFWP/Value_Engineering__20_07_11_-_.html
> 
> أتمني يفيدك


----------



## محمد محمود فرحات (29 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اليكم هذه الملفات المفيدة و يوجد المزيد


----------

